# Tiller extension



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1254187186


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Treat yourself and talk to Bob/SkinnyDippin @ Strongarm-Products.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Treat yourself and talk to Bob/SkinnyDippin @ Strongarm-Products.


X2!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't forget to check out our reviews...

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/products/tiller-extension/index.html


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Thank you guys. I could buy one but I really like to make everything I can.Sometimes not to my wife's liking and sometings it even cost more. But it sure is rewarding. I was working on a mount for my Lowrance last night and she came out and said what are you making now ? Just go buy one. LOL. So I am buying a RAM mount today and will start the tiller extension soon.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thank you guys. I could buy one but I really like to make everything I can.Sometimes not to my wife's liking and sometings it even cost more. But it sure is rewarding. I was working on a mount for my Lowrance last night and she came out and said what are you making now ? Just go buy one. LOL. So I am buying a RAM mount today and will start the tiller extension soon.



I know what you mean, but I just wouldn't trust my life or my boat in the strength of PVC....
If that tiller extension breaks at WOT, who knows what can happen.

Strongarm-Products Tiller extension is definitely the way to go.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

pvc is tough enough........


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> pvc is tough enough........



Try that after it's dried up and become brittle.
When PVC is left out doors, it breaks very easily.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes- good point , i think painting them will increase their longevity, but it will
succumb to the elements sooner or later. :'(
-anytide


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.shop.carbonmarine.com/product.sc?productId=1&categoryId=1


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

> Treat yourself and talk to Bob/SkinnyDippin @ Strongarm-Products.


X2. From everything else I've seen on the market, this is what I would use.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Both Joe at Carbon Marine and Bob at StrongArm Products makes a quality product. I would put either one on my boat. Skip the PVC, there are too many great tiller extensions on the market to be messing around with PVC.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The Microskiff review seems to point toward the strongarm as well....

You won't be disappointed. 
Bob has gone out of his way to help me out.
Not only is his product great, his customer service is top notch as well. 
I'm sure many forum members will vouch for it as well.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > pvc is tough enough........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the tillers i build with kill lever mechanism have a insert as well as a linkage rod inside .
the others with no mechanism have a solid core -either wood or plastic .
either way they could crack -yes , but snap in two NEVER
these are not just a split piece of pipe 
are there better tillers out -YES ,at better prices MAYBE
not to undermine anyones product, because all of them i've seen here are well built and deserve a thumbs up  , 
my .02  -anytide


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > pvc is tough enough........
> >
> >
> >
> ...


I'm not trying to put your product down.
I'm just mentioning my opinion. 
You products look great.
I would like to pick up one of your pole holders in the future. 
Either the holster, or the one for the platform.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes- you make a good point , anyone with a tiller ---plastic or not @ wot better know whats really in their hands..
thanks str8 -'tide


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

They're all great. The only one I haven't seen/used in person is the Strongarm one...but the support it gets speaks for itself.

I've owned one of anytide's tillers...LOVED IT. For the money, it will be hard to beat. I cockscombed it with black rope and finished it with a turks head knot...looked amazing and I got compliments nearly every time I took out the skiff.

If you're going to go PVC, go with anytide's. Otherwise, start looking into broken push poles or welding aluminum...or just by one of the many GREAT products on the market right now. Tiller Pillar, Strongarm, Tuff Tiller...they all do what they're supposed to do and do it well.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

pathfinder 15t- if you decide to go with a pvc tiller ext. i can mold you a boot to fit over the tillers twist grip "handle" ,and you can take it from there
-just give me the size needed -its on the the house ,, good luck 
-anytide


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. Anytide that is very kind of you .I have a 2000 yammi 25 if you need dimensions I will measure and get them to you. I do like your stuff and will be buying something soon. Just need to prioritise the $.lol. My office is in Tampa and I travel the area regularly. There are some nice tiller extensions recommended but I do enjoy making everything I can.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes -theres something in doing it yourself,, i'm sure i know what you need ,but give me the #'s and i'll ship it to ya, prolly got a boot that'll fit laying around - good luck and post up what you build, we're all watchin' 
-'tide


----------

